# Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?



## hertz (Aug 6, 2008)

I haven't been able find any reviews of the L1200. Haven't even been able to find impressions from someone who has used it. :sigh:


----------



## kansasfarmer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

I have one. It has a tighter beam than my [email protected] 85 and rop hi both with smooth reflectors. Throws as far or farther. It will throw as far as you can actually see things at night. It is long but has good balance. It is a good bright long range light.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



kansasfarmer said:


> I have one. It has a tighter beam than my [email protected] 85 and rop hi both with smooth reflectors. Throws as far or farther. It will throw as far as you can actually see things at night. It is long but has good balance. It is a good bright long range light.


 
My Solarforce L600 came with a cork buffer where the head screws onto the bottom of the body of the light. I've heard that later L600s come with a plastic buffer. Does your L1200 come with a plastic buffer or one made from cork? It should be visible once the head is unscrewed.


----------



## hertz (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



kansasfarmer said:


> I have one. It has a tighter beam than my [email protected] 85 and rop hi both with smooth reflectors. Throws as far or farther. It will throw as far as you can actually see things at night. It is long but has good balance. It is a good bright long range light.



Is it comparable to the mag85 or rop hi in terms of brightness?


----------



## kansasfarmer (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

The beam is more concentrated but it is bright. There is not as much wall of light as with the [email protected] 85. It throws as far or farther. less side spill to distract from seeing a long range tatget. I don't see any cork or plastic when the head is removed.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



kansasfarmer said:


> The beam is more concentrated but it is bright. There is not as much wall of light as with the [email protected] 85. It throws as far or farther. less side spill to distract from seeing a long range tatget. I don't see any cork or plastic when the head is removed.


 
Thank You for letting me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## hertz (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

Just put my order in.


----------



## ilLUMENati (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

I got one, definitely my brightest light. One of the 18650s that came with it seemed to overheat and lose its ability to recharge. The Solarforce Store sent me a replacement free of charge (without asking to see a pic of my defective battery, take that deal extreme), but it seemed to have the same problem again. If you run three cells in this thing, one of them seems to fail. Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

The problem is most likely the cells you're using. Get AW brand 18650 cells. Lighthound.com sells them.


----------



## ilLUMENati (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



Monocrom said:


> The problem is most likely the cells you're using. Get AW brand 18650 cells. Lighthound.com sells them.


Yeah that was my thought too, shame, they were solarforce brand cells too. Oh well, they came free with the light and all together they were still cheaper than the L1200 sold in light hound.


----------



## ilLUMENati (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

Btw what could have caused protected 18650 cells to stop working? Is it something I could remedy or should I just toss them?


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

I had it, but it went through batteries in 30 to 45 minutes. It would light up my entire backyard with plenty of spill to spare, but it had a bunch of throw. More than my M60. I think the Lumens is about right. It is just insanely bright. I did notice that the Trustfire 18650's would stop working after a couple uses. Now, If only I had known about the IMR 18650's sooner I would still have that torch today.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



ilLUMENati said:


> Btw what could have caused protected 18650 cells to stop working? Is it something I could remedy or should I just toss them?


 
Toss them. Solarforce brand 18650s are nothing more than generic cells that have been wrapped with a Solarforce label. Their reliability varies greatly.


----------



## ilLUMENati (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

Hey mono, will the protected AW 18650 cells work with the generic charger that came with my solarforce batteries?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



ilLUMENati said:


> Hey mono, will the protected AW 18650 cells work with the generic charger that came with my solarforce batteries?


 
If they don't, then either the charger is defective or the cells are defective.... Most likely, it's the charger.


----------



## ilLUMENati (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

Thanks, btw do we have a coupon for light hound?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*



ilLUMENati said:


> Thanks, btw do we have a coupon for light hound?


 
Coupon code = CPF

Gets you 2% off your order. But ever since the site was re-designed awhile back, sometimes the coupon code doesn't always go through. If that happens, send Lighthound an e-mail; and they'll adjust the price for you.


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

I'm interested to know how those that purchased the L1200, how they like them. I'd love to see a comparison to the Dorcy 220 lm flashlight. Anyone have any recent beam shots comparing it to anything else?


----------



## jprince (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L1200 ("1200 lumens"), anyone get their hands on one of these?*

I just received mine and it came with the UltraFire WF-139 charger with 3 UltraFire 18650 2400mAh 3.7V batteries, pretty much a standard setup for a light of this caliper. I'm really impressed with the BRIGHT light it throws as well as the side spill at a distance it pretty much lights up the night. I ran it for about 30 minutes and the brightness was continous without loss of power. Very impressed with this purchase. Great light to have in your collection.


----------

